# لو البنات يحكمون العالم .. بتكون الحياة كذا >>>>



## اني بل (12 أغسطس 2011)

ً بنات وشباب ,, صغار وكبار ,, أعضاء وزوار ,, 


تحية بيضاء عطره للرجال وتحية زهرية بنفسجية فوشية عنابية برتقالية وردية وماسية لأحلى بنات ,, 


طبعا ً اليوم البنات نافشين ريشهم ,, من قدهن ,, 


جبت لكم يا حلوين بعض التخيلات اللي تخيلوها الناس وأنا نقلتها لكم بس ,, 


المهم ,, ماذا تخيلوا ؟؟!!!


وبعيدا عن السياسة أنا نقلتكم بس صور للإصلاحات الميدانية والتنظيمية والخطط الاستراتيجية 


لجنس حواء اللطيييف ,, 


وكما قلت لكم بعيدا كل البعد عن السياسة ,,


تخيلوا لو البنات تحكم العالم كيف ستصبح ألوان العالم هههههه,, 


إليكم مايدور في مخيلتكم ,, عالم يزهو بالجمااااااااااااااااااال ههههههه


//


\\




صراحة تحول كبير ومحطات تفتح النفس وده الواحد يجلس يعبي بنزين .. خخخخ










ولا تنسوا النافورة شوفوا هههههه خطيرة بجد !! كأنها آيس كريم ههههه









والا الصواريخ ,, ياسلاااام تحفة فنية راااائعة ,,









والطيارات الحربية ,, يعني حتى الحرب لها نكهة جميلة هههههه والواحد يعيش الحرب مبسوط ههههه









وإليكم الدبابة الحربية ,, وركزوا بالله على القذيقة ,, قذيفة حب على شكل قلب ,, وربي جنس لطيف من جد ههههه








وحتى لبس الجنود حيكون مشجر ههههههه >> مدري ايش فيني اليوم إرهابية ههههههه









أما عاد المسدسات ,, يالبى قلبي بس رووووعة والرصاص روج خخخ أمورين يحمسوا للقتل هههههههههه









والمكانس ,, ياالله ,, وربي تفتح النفس ,, تخلي الوحده ودها تجلس تنظف البيت وترتبه أربعة وعشرين ساعة هههههههه








ولا تنسوا السيارات بأشكالها البديعة والالوان الرهيبة ,,

















وهذه من الداخل 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 روووووعة ,, 









شوفوا علبة مكياج داخل السيارة ههههههه









مافي سواقة الله يعين ,, هههههههههه









وهذا الدباب ,, حركات والله ,,عالم مميز وخطير !!







وشوفوا هالابداع ,, ياسلااام بجد أناقة ,, 








نعومة ومنتهى الرقة ,, 















والآن بعد أن تخيلنا العالم مع البنات الحلوين ,, 


وكيف ستكون الدنيا ملونة بألوان المحبة والنعومة هههههههههه


أترككم في حفظ الله ورعايته ,, 


وخلاص فيقوا من تخيلاتكم ,, وارجعوا لواقعكم الأبيض والأسود هههههههههه



أتمنى يعجبكم الموضوع

منقول​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (12 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههه حلو ....
طب وإذا نحنا الشباب حكمنا العالم شلون بيصير ؟!!!​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (12 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

عنجد نعومة ومنتهى الرقه


يااااااااااااااااه امتى هنبدأ بالمشروع ده

وميبقاش ولا نص راجل حاكم العالم :nunu0000:
* 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 أغسطس 2011)

++ كاترين ++ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *عنجد نعومة ومنتهى الرقه*​
> 
> ...


 

*بتقولي حاجه يا كاتي *

*:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## أنجيلا (12 أغسطس 2011)

*احنا مش زي الجنس الخشن ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## free20 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*بصراحة بصراحة  ، لو ده حصل تبقى الحياة بقى لونها بامبى 
ونعيش عيشة كلها وردى و  ، بس بجد فكرة رااااائعة
 شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الظريف 
انا بحتاج ادخل الى القسم الترفيهى لانه فعلا بينسينا هموم الحياة
 شكرا جزيلا وربنا يبارك حياتك
​*


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (12 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الفكرة تحفة اوووووووووووووووووووووي 
ههههههههههه
ميرسي كتييييييييير ربنا يفرح قلبك​


----------



## النهيسى (12 أغسطس 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
لو كده 
أنا هرشحكم*​


----------



## مريم12 (14 أغسطس 2011)

*ده يبقى عالم عسل و رقيق
ده احنا زوقنا لا يعلى عليه 
هههههههههه
ميرررررررسى يا قمررررر
خلاص قربنا نتمم المشروع ده 
قريب ينزل فى التى فى 
هههههههههههه
توبيك راااااااااااااااائع​*


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2011)

قال يعنى مفيش ستات ماسكة دول بحالها
مش حصل لية بقى كدةهههههههه
فعلا الستات تاخد منهم كلام كتييييييييير افعال مفيش ههههههه


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (14 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بتقولي حاجه يا كاتي *
> 
> *:nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:*​




*انااااااا!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... قلت ... لالالالالا

ايوة قلت زي ما فهمت

عندك اي مانع 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ومش خايفة يعني من الحاجات الي جايبها ديه*:closedeye
​


----------

